# New oil spill response vessel joins Vancouver's WCMRC fleet



## CougarKing (6 Sep 2015)

The lessons of the recent M.S. _Marathassa _oil spill being applied?

Vancity Buzz



> *New $4.5 million oil spill vessel joins Vancouver fleet*
> BY
> LAUREN SUNDSTROM
> 10:49 AM PDT, WED SEPTEMBER 02, 2015
> ...


----------

